# Aircraft ID needed



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2012)

I was going through some old family photos, and ran across this old Poloroid photo of a USAF aircraft that has me stumped.

This photo was taken by my Mom in the early 60's (around 1964) while visiting my Dad at Camp Roberts (California) when he was stationed there for a short while conducting Signal Corps training.

Not sure why a USAF aircraft would be sitting there and from the looks of it, out of service.

It looks almost like a Republic F-86D...does anyone have better info?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2012)

That's serial number 53-0804, which is a North American F-86D-60-NA Sabre. I can't make out the fuselage number on the rear of the aircraft, but that may lend clues to it's origin.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2012)

The rear fuselage code is probably FU-804, matching the serial. Here are some profiles that might help identify it:

North American F-86D/L Color Profiles

Some of the D models in that lot were later converted to L models.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

Dave, I think it is an F-86D. I may be wrong but here is a link to a photo.Redirect Notice


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2012)

It's an 86 "dog." Radome in nose. If it was at Roberts my guess it was being used as a target


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, F86D 'Sabre Dog' - either a target or for demolition theory practice, or a 'field decoy'.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2012)

Original number was a "Gate Guard" F-86 with the Wyoming Air National Guard in Cheyenne. I swear I think that I also made a model of this in my youth.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 14, 2012)

A target?

Dam............


----------

